# Some Data for Hiding Squid 007



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* We've been watching in a way only the I could think of...

*Pinky:* Narf! Numbers hurt!

*Brain:* So here is my data...

In the weekdays since 007's appearance -

Co-resident time, logged in at the same time.. 
Squid 007 with User 1 - 94%... 
Squid 007 with User 2 - 78%...
Squid 007 with User 3 - 71%...
Squid 007 with User 4 - 68%...
Squid 007 with User 5 - 62%...

Non-resident time, logged in, but not at the same time as 
Squid 007 with User 1 - 3%... 
Squid 007 with User 2 - 7%... 
Squid 007 with User 3 - 8%... 
Squid 007 with User 4 - 13%... 
Squid 007 with User 5 - 14%...

Average time between mutual logout during the prime end of work time. 
User 1 - Less then 1 minute...
User 2 - Less then 3 minutes...
User 3 - Less then 4 minutes...
User 4 - Less then 5 minutes...
User 5 - Less then 5 minutes...

User 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5 with Squid 007 mutually active timestamps (posting in the same minute, or posting while the other is active) 0%... No other Puff members qualify....

User #1 has been bombed - Still think I bombed you just because of a shipping location?!?

User #3 is Danfish - If this turns out to be a "Fredo, you broke my heart..." situation, the end result will be the same as the movie...

These are 4 of 43 tendencies I'm tracking... Keep claiming to have espionage training all you want, you won't be able to hide from me forever...

*Pinky:* Ready or not, we will be coming for you...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i tried to understand that, i really did..... now my head hurts


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Ian you are a resourcefull L.O.B.....:spy:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Narf! Numbers hurt!


grrrrr

i agree zilla...lol


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone has WAY to much time LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm 100% confused. 

There's only one 007...


:noidea:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

The mouse is at it again...

I'm interested in the other 39 tendencies...


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

wtf?

all i know is, I want to see someone taken down!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting findings... Very interesting!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Someone has WAY to much time LMAO!!!!!!!!


*Brain:* No, just programing skills and math knowledge. Couple this with infinite patience to find answers and infinite agression once I find them and you got me pegged...

*Pinky: *Trust me he is telling the truth here...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Get em zilla!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Not really sure what you're tracking mouse. You lost me with your statistical analysis. Good luck with you endeavors in cracking the identity of 007. I guess I'll just wait until a name comes out.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm 100% confused.
> 
> There's only one 007...
> 
> :noidea:


*Brain:* I took that into account too. I will find the guilty, be they singular or plural... Just a mater of time...

*Pinky: * Speaking of the devil, where is 00-want-to-be???


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I took that into account too. I will find the guilty, be they singular or plural... Just a mater of time...
> 
> *Pinky: * Speaking of the devil, where is 00-want-to-be???


Now, I'm Starbuck. Now, I'm Danfish. Now, I'm... who's going to be your next wild guess, Brain? Kipp? Pete?

Where am I? I'm right here, Brain. Plotting your demise, while you chase shadows.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Now, I'm Starbuck. Now, I'm Danfish. Now, I'm... who's going to be your next wild guess, Brain? Kipp? Pete?
> 
> Where am I? I'm right here, Brain. Plotting your demise, while you chase shadows.


Give it up Kipp, You have been made! Your days of fooling puff are over you dirty Llama! :bounce:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe 007 is the brain. Sorry but all your analysis just confused the crap out of me and it does seem like a hair brained scheme from the show.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Maybe 007 is the brain. Sorry but all your analysis just confused the crap out of me and it does seem like a hair brained scheme from the show.


Very possible. If you look at 007's profile he has three friends, Shawn, the brain and Craig. The question is why those three specific people? :hmm:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

All shenanigans aside, the level of technical know-how it takes to pull something like this off (and I mean the Brains work, not 007's, I have no idea of his technical competency) is mind-boggling!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> All shenanigans aside, the level of technical know-how it takes to pull something like this off (and I mean the Brains work, not 007's, I have no idea of his technical competency) is mind-boggling!


You are a suspect! Anything you say will be recorded for later use, Derek.......or possibly agent 007..:spy:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Very possible. If you look at 007's profile he has three friends, Shawn, the brain and Craig. The question is why those three specific people? :hmm:


I added all the Squids when I joined up, nothing sinister there... if you believe me????? :hmm:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Now, I'm Starbuck. Now, I'm Danfish. Now, I'm... who's going to be your next wild guess, Brain? Kipp? Pete?
> 
> Where am I? I'm right here, Brain. Plotting your demise, while you chase shadows.


*Brain:* I'll admit that I may have jumped the gun on Starbuck (even if he is STILL the leading canadadate)... I bombed the first person who passed 80% on my analysis... (Also I've been wanting to bomb him for awhile now anyway...)

*Pinky:* But now the Brain is really pissed and has gone into analytical mode. I hate when that happens...

*Brain:* Keep up the same trends, or even better, change them... I will have you... Just a mater of time...


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Brain... That was actually a very, VERY impressive show of your intelligence. I'm actually pretty impressed at your choice of tactic.

At the same time... This could really be a set up. I feel that the brain could be using this as a ploy to get more people bombed (the mission the whole time). 

I mean... He who points the finger, right? That applies right? Someone who accuses SO much can only br so innocent. And he is normally one of the first people to post something along the lines of "BORING!" Just my thoughts.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

i'd hack puff... if i weren't so scared of being banned...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rav said:


> Brain... That was actually a very, VERY impressive show of your intelligence. I'm actually pretty impressed at your choice of tactic.
> 
> At the same time... This could really be a set up. I feel that the brain could be using this as a ploy to get more people bombed (the mission the whole time).
> 
> I mean... He who points the finger, right? That applies right? Someone who accuses SO much can only br so innocent. And he is normally one of the first people to post something along the lines of "BORING!" Just my thoughts.


*Brain:* I respect all other bombers (that post their addresses)... So if I'm just pointing fingers explain this... The Brain's 100th Bomb Contest...

*Pinky:* Still think he is kidding???


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Bottom line is don't mess with techies. We will find you one way or another. Go get him Ian, I got your back brother.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> i'd hack puff... if i weren't so scared of being banned...


*Brain:* I could, and me too...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Love the analysis. A great way to go if you have the time.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Bottom line is don't mess with techies. We will find you one way or another. Go get him Ian, I got your back brother.


*Brain:* You should know, I found and bombed your new house before you even bought it...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Love the analysis. A great way to go if you have the time.


*Brain:* Time my ass, simple polling and stored proc on a db...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:blah: :blah: :blah: 

That's all I am getting here...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I've subscribed and I am sitting back to let you guys do your thing. I'll keep a close eye on this as it develops.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

so, I notice no one has mentioned this yet...

Brain, have you been keeping a close eye on Pinky?...just sayin'...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Staxed said:


> so, I notice no one has mentioned this yet...
> 
> Brain, have you been keeping a close eye on Pinky?...just sayin'...


*Brain:* The wheel in the corner of the cage keeps him busy, and there is SOME intelligence here... This rules Pinky out...

*Pinky:* Narf! Yes it does...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Very possible. If you look at 007's profile he has three friends, Shawn, the brain and Craig. The question is why those three specific people? :hmm:


I was the first to visitor message and befriended 007 from the beginning to try to bring him out. I have no idea who he is but I do want to go to WA and torture the ninja into telling - hahahahahaha


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

This is awesome analysis. Consider me subscribed.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

User #1 is TOAST.

Guess Ian calls himself The Brain for a reason.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

eep:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well the brain knows it's not me, cause nothing has come from the Great White North....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> User #1 is TOAST.
> 
> Guess Ian calls himself The Brain for a reason.


As I said, user #1 has been bombed, it was Starbuck... Now, he still swears that it is not him, but I didn't bomb him just because of a shipping from address. Waiting on more data...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Well the brain knows it's not me, cause nothing has come from the Great White North....


We all know it is not you. If it was you we would all have written-off 007 as a loudmouth. Everything would still be traveling by beaver down some stream up there...

Would have been funny when everything hit around Christmas time...


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I poked my head in here to see the data and now I'm confused and left with a headache. none the less I'm intrigued


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Oh and the name of User#6, who is just off the bottom of this list, is SCARY!!!

*Pinky:* Please... Not him...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:evil:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh and the name of User#6, who is just off the bottom of this list, is SCARY!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Please... Not him...


Hopefully he doesnt have a green dinosaur ray:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Ian I am still collecting info as well, if you need anything to compare against, let me know. We will get him.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Watching all this is fun. 


Heres my question. Why tou suspect its someone logginf in at the same time?

Wouldnt it be wise to keep log ins a few hours apart? If you were to create a secret identiity yourself, Wouldnt you make sure not to post at the same time?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> Watching all this is fun.
> 
> Heres my question. Why tou suspect its someone logginf in at the same time?
> 
> Wouldnt it be wise to keep log ins a few hours apart? If you were to create a secret identiity yourself, Wouldnt you make sure not to post at the same time?


As I said, these were a few of the things being tracked. There is much more to this...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Gonna be hard to continue tracking now. Now that whoever it is sees what you are doing they will probably log in 2 accounts 50% of the time, and seperate the other 50%... Right down the middle.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I doubt it would be truly 50/50 or even 60/40. If they were smart. They would use there main account, say, 75%~ of the time.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

or use a daily random number generater to come up with the usage for 007 account to regular account ratio.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> or use a daily random number generater to come up with the usage for 007 account to regular account ratio.


Oooohhhhhh! Thats goooood.....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> or use a daily random number generater to come up with the usage for 007 account to regular account ratio.


And that is the kind of change I'm looking for. Keep doing the same things, or change your tactics. I have a baseline now...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

the_brain said:


> And that is the kind of change I'm looking for. Keep doing the same things, or change your tactics. I have a baseline now...


I very good point.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Whoever it turns out to be, he's gonna owe me a bottle of scotch after all this to calm my nerves.

Sheez...

:ss


----------

